# Are there any organizations that help pay for medical costs for dogs??



## brenda (Apr 23, 2006)

My sister's dog had been at the veterinary hospital for almost two weeks. They ran tests to try to see what was wrong with her. They thought that it was pancreatitis. Last night she seemed to be improving, but this morning, the vet called my sister & told her that her dog wasn't doing very good. When my sister got to the hospital they told her that her dog, Ragz, had died 1/2 hour before she got there. She called me because they told her that they wouldn't let her have Ragz unless the cost of the cremation was paid for. I put it on my Debit & credit card & was told that she would be able to take Ragz. Now they are telling her that she can't have her until at least 1/3 of the total bill is paid. (She is in California, I'm in Michigan.) I have called our relatives & realized that a couple of them are pretty insensitive!! So, I was wondering if anyone knew of any organizations that would help her? (She's low income & has already used her rent money trying to save her dog.) Thank you for any info you can give me.
Brenda


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

It's a dillema for sure. I didn't read that the dog had died and posted the information below to help get health care.

In this case, I think the only recourse is to ask to see a manager and reason with them, make some payment arrangement.

It's awful that she lost her dog and also now has this financial burden. I remember the two years I spent after my Toby died, paying off his surgical expenses without having him here with me. I sufferred greatly.

Best wishes.

Here's an article that might help: From the HSUS: WHAT TO DO IF YOU CAN'T AFFORD VETERINARY CARE

Also look at IMOM: Here's a link there.

And try: HELP A PET

She might contact http://www.carecredit.com Care Credit allows very minimal payments with no little or interest as long as the payments are made on time, faithfully, without default.

She should also call the local shelter (or go in person) and ask if they have any lists of organizations that can help with veterinary care when a person needs help.

Best wishes. I've been in her place and it is just awful. See if any of this helps please!


----------



## wagirl98665 (Jan 5, 2006)

I'm sorry your sister lost her dog. I remember last summer there was soemone on here that had a couple of new puppies that were also in need of some medical attention that she didn't have the money for. A few people checked around including myself looking for some assistance for her, but never found anyone to help. She also lived in Southern CA. I really don't know of anyplace that would pay for the Vets bills for a dog that has passed away already or even still alive for that matter. Hopefully someone here might know, but I honestly don't think so. Sorry.



> name='NYC Neighborhood Dogs' post='314920' date='Jan 6 2007, 12:42 PM'][/B]



Christine...I don't know if these people will help for a dog that has already died?


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm sure they will make arrangements for payment as keeping the dog will not get blood from a turnip, right?

It's rather insensitive of them not to ask about payments rather than say they will keep him til they're made.

Perhaps the vet needs to know how the front office handled this.


----------



## NYC Neighborhood Dogs (Nov 12, 2006)

> Christine...I don't know if these people will help for a dog that has already died?[/B]


I don't know either. When I gathered that info I hadn't realized the dog was dead. I figured I would let it stand because it might help someone else.

It wouldn't hurt to call the groups and look at their information anyway because they might have some suggestions.

The main one is, go to a higher level manager and keep going higher until someone agrees to a payment arrangement. I've never heard of not releasing a deceased pet's remains until an entire bill has been paid. That's just cruel. I think I would even call a local television consumer reporter and ask their help.

I would still definitely go in person and speak with someone at a local SPCA to see if they can reason with the hospital staff to make payment arrangements and release the dog's remains.


----------

